# Should I try the larger steel MXL frame?



## espresso911 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi guys, I have a 54cm(c-t) C50 with 11cm stem now, the bike is perfect fit for me and I really love it. Recently I have a chance to buy a 56cm(c-t) MXL, some friends told me the larger frame may ride more comfortable(esprecially for steel frame) but what my concerns is the overall Iooking is not balance, the seatpost is too short(from 17cm to 15cm) and the headtube is too long (from 13.2cm to 15cm) I'd appreciate if you have 56cm colnago and post me the pic of your bike and your high, thanks!

Ps.I'm 5'9"(175cm) and here is my C50


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

espresso911 said:


> Hi guys, I have a 54cm(c-t) C50 with 11cm stem now, the bike is perfect fit for me and I really love it. Recently I have a chance to buy a 56cm(c-t) MXL, some friends told me the larger frame may ride more comfortable(esprecially for steel frame) but what my concerns is the overall Iooking is not balance, the seatpost is too short(from 17cm to 15cm) and the headtube is too long (from 13.2cm to 15cm) I'd appreciate if you have 56cm colnago and post me the pic of your bike and your high, thanks!
> 
> Ps.I'm 5'9"(175cm) and here is my C50


I think you'd get away with a 56 - you might need to tweak a few bits ( of bike components, not you.) I'm 6ft. tall and ride 57cm Colnagos. Strangely though, my c50 feels a much bigger bike than my MXL despite identical size and geometry. I don't think the comfort factor will be an issue with an MXL - it's more lively than a c50 but certainly not uncomfortable. Mind you, nothing is going to beat your c50.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

edmundjaques said:


> Mind you, nothing is going to beat your c50.


 I agree, nothing's going to beat the C-50.


----------

